# two males and a female



## hende (Jun 7, 2008)

ok this is what i have a pair that has not laid eggs but are working on it. my qustion is can i add another male to the cage or is that a bad idea???


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi there are you intending to breed them? do they have a nest box? if your plan is to breed them then no its not a good idea to add another male into the mix.


----------



## hende (Jun 7, 2008)

will it cause a fight or just keep them from mating??


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It will likely cause fighting between the males, and confusion for the hen. If there's no nest box in the cage though it shouldn't be a problem.  The only way it would be a problem is if you're actively encouraging them to breed in the cage they all live in, if you were to remove a single pair and then add the nest box it would be better.


----------



## hende (Jun 7, 2008)

so if there is no nest box and they do there thaing will she just not have any eggs or???


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She might lay still, but there wouldn't be anywhere safe for her to incubate them and they probably wouldn't hatch.


----------



## hende (Jun 7, 2008)

but even with that ill will be fine with 2 m and 1 f if i dont add a breeding nest


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It would depend on the birds. The hen might get a bit nasty towards everyone if she lays eggs, but that's normal defensive mum behaviour. I would always have a spare cage just in case someone needs to be separated.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bea it all depends on the birds, I am finding right now with mine its hormonal season and when the two males are any where near each other they start going at it so I keep them in separate cages.


----------



## hende (Jun 7, 2008)

ok thanks alot for the info they where all 3 togther last night and doing great but do have a spre cage just in case


----------

